# 2009-2010 Kills



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I got 2 does 1 buck just a spike no pics sorry.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

i got 3 does, and one spike that had broken its spikes off and i thought that it was a doe


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

dad got all the shootin all year
one night the only 2 deer i saw had my dad's xx75 gamegetters(aluminum might i ad) stuck in them and one died within five yards of the base of my tree

and ACE welcome to Archery Talk
if you are just looking for some pics 
check out the sticky at the top of the youth forum that is labeled archery contest kills
ive got a bunny rabbit and a sparrow on there


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Got a turkey and again welcome to AT.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

srkundell said:


> i got 3 does, and one spike that had broken its spikes off and i thought that it was a doe


I thought my buck was a doe but its horns were no bigger than my pinky.


----------



## justinw (Feb 8, 2010)

I got 2 bucks 4 does


----------



## justinw (Feb 8, 2010)

justinw said:


> I got 2 bucks 4 does


shot this one with my elite Z28


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

nice buck:thumbs_up


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

*2009 bow kills*

2 bucks one fork in velvet opening day in ND at 35yd, and 4x4 scored 107 at24yd on september 29th in MN. both with slick trick 100gr magnum's.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

the 11 point i took with my alpine......he aint to big but i couldnt pass him up


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i got a turkey jan 6


----------



## justinw (Feb 8, 2010)

*maybe small but better then nothing*

hunting is my life


justinw said:


> I got 3 bucks 4 does


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> i got a turkey jan 6


nice man:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine's on my profile and it's the 200# doe I shot with my muzzloader and a couple of hogs.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

well i only got me a deer and turkey








and now my turkey


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are mine. I have some rabbit pic.s too if I can find them. The doe dressed out at 125 pounds. The turkey weight 24 pounds, 11" bread, and 1-3/4" spurs.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

gotcha all beat:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=4811&pictureid=31804


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> here's mine


???????????????
i dont see them


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> ???????????????
> i dont see them


kinda what I was getting at


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

justinw said:


> hunting is my life


WOW 3 pics 3 cars.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

my bow kill back in october...


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

justinw said:


> hunting is my life


Ya I'm really glad people are really into deer management. Just awesome that people let the little bucks go so they can grow.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> kinda what I was getting at


oh sorry :tomato:
nothin like a big kick in the guts
no worries i didnt kill anything besides that sparrow and a rabbit


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ 
don't worry about it, I don't mind that I didn't get anything. It sucks not to see anything though


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Heres mine from South Mississippi. Sorry him with a .270.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya I'm really glad people are really into deer management. Just awesome that people let the little bucks go so they can grow.



Wow. That's pretty much all I can say about that.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Wow. That's pretty much all I can say about that.


Actually I'll say a couple more things. Gun kills too ukey:


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone else have any kills?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i got a doe, 4 point, and 7 point he should of been an 8 but he broke off his main beam right at the G3 on the left side i have pictures i just cant figure out how to upload them


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

4 point
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30757267&id=1110021133
7 point
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30819671&id=1110021133


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Ended up arrowing 8 does and a buck this fall all on film. Dont have pictures of them all on the internet so Ill just post the ones I have on facebook

#1









#s 3 and 4









#s 6 and 7









Then heres my buck


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Metzger said:


> Ended up arrowing 8 does and a buck this fall all on film. Dont have pictures of them all on the internet so Ill just post the ones I have on facebook
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Congrats on an amazing season. Just out of curiosity, how much does one of those cameras go for?


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I have gotten a doe, and a scrub buck and when my friends were down from michigan we all took in total of 12 deer and 3 were nice size bucks. The deer in the picture was my first deer with a bow! Too bad my big hands and body (6'3" with size 18 shoes and hands of andrea the giant)makes my deer look even smaller...haha.....


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice deer! Where do you all hunt?


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Im hunting the Northeast part of Nebraska. The first doe was shot from a stand not 25yds from the bank of the Missouri river. You can see it in the back ground of my second double and my buck.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> gotcha all beat:wink:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=4811&pictureid=31804


i just blew mountain dew throw back all over my laptop when i saw this. rofl. nice kill:icon_1_lol:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Metzger said:


> Ended up arrowing 8 does and a buck this fall all on film. Dont have pictures of them all on the internet so Ill just post the ones I have on facebook
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Wow congrats on the kills man. Hope to see you on the outdoor channel someday :shade: :darkbeer:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

bowtechy95 said:


> i just blew mountain dew throw back all over my laptop when i saw this. rofl. nice kill:icon_1_lol:


oh yeah
i laughed at myself when i shot it
i had an idea i took an old expandable that you could take the collar off with the blades and i turned them around backwards so it would catch
it launched that bird like 6 yards 
you should see the other side of him


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha sounds like fun. nice aim


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

any more pics?


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Any more kills?


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Guess ill put mine up...


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Heres another after a Rage 2 blade.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Heres another after a Rage 2 blade.


congrats on a muley doe. Did you shoot her in texas?


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

No i would have like to but i got it in Kansas


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

I killed one doe with my bow,my first bow kill:wink:,and a 7 point and doe with my gun


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> No i would have like to but i got it in Kansas


Thats awesome. Here in NM its bucks only.:sad:


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

heres m y 2009 buck it scored 153 3/8. killed 3 other does i dont have any pics of the does.


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

*2009 Bowhunting Success*


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll throw my kills in the mix. 

10/10/09 -KS









10/17/09 - South Dakota









11/7/09 - KS - Gross 183 4/8

















12/13/09 - KS









4/2/10 - KS - 23.5 and 21 LBS 









self-filmed


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

nothing for me yet, scouting turkeys near vicksburg

where you been hunting at ACE, public land?


I'm in Long Beach


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*161 14 pt ohio*

Heres my early season buck. i also killed four does this year.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Forgot*

Look at my left arm there is a cast under there. I had a broken arm but figured out how to shoot my bow with a cast on ha!


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Anybody else on here killed anything


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lukerville said:


>


You had a great season. Don't take this as if I'm being a jerk, but, why did you shoot the doe that was in the 1st picture? It's extremely small, unless it was your 1st bowkill or 1st deer with a bow, not to offend you or anything but if it had spots on it I wouldn't doubt it was a fawn, please don't take this offensively, it's just I may have not shot a doe that young unless you have way too many does on that property, Congrats on all of the kills!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is some of mine


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Bowhunter110--Nice video Good jobepsi:


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> You had a great season. Don't take this as if I'm being a jerk, but, why did you shoot the doe that was in the 1st picture? It's extremely small, unless it was your 1st bowkill or 1st deer with a bow, not to offend you or anything but if it had spots on it I wouldn't doubt it was a fawn, please don't take this offensively, it's just I may have not shot a doe that young unless you have way too many does on that property, Congrats on all of the kills!


Ya this was my first deer ever with a bow. ya it was very small!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

on the left.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Got a nice tom with my bow, pics in turkey team 4


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

ACE13 said:


> Please post your 2009-2010 Deer kills please. Thanks


here some of my photos all maryland


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice kills. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lukerville said:


> Ya this was my first deer ever with a bow. ya it was very small!


For your first deer it definitely doesn't matter what size it is, my first deer with a bow was the first doe that walked into bow range!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...65276808_100000079749894_277366_3354016_n.jpg


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> For your first deer it definitely doesn't matter what size it is, my first deer with a bow was the first doe that walked into bow range!!


Even if it's your 100th deer it doesn't matterw what size it is.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the way you think.




Rory/MO said:


> Even if it's your 100th deer it doesn't matterw what size it is.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i got 1 doe weighed 97 field dressed ran about 45 yards in october,my first bowkill:teeth:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

first morning: small mulie to get me warmed up ( guess you could say that, lol)










later that day: nice ******










last day: good 5 x 4 mulie. weak back forks.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I passed up a 8 point these year but he will be real big these year.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> first morning: small mulie to get me warmed up ( guess you could say that, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you are either the luckiest hunter i know or this was a guideded hunt heck man your getting spoiled thats an awsome muley most adults dream of takeing a buck like that same with the whitetail


----------

